# repurposed furniture



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

This is my latest bed bench project.

I used two beds to make this one with not much left over.










The floor is prefinished oak I had left over.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice job for sure. I like the way you've taken something old and turned it into something new. Great work.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

That's very cool. I like it. What were the two sections comprised of? Maybe take a bit of stain and finish to the edge of the seat and top of the front panel.












 







.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Way to go TC, that looks good, I was going to ask how you made the flutes on the curve.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

cabinetman said:


> That's very cool. I like it. What were the two sections comprised of? Maybe take a bit of stain and finish to the edge of the seat and top of the front panel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Cman....I took your critique and stained and touched up ....much better :thumbsup:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

jiju1943 said:


> Way to go TC, that looks good, I was going to ask how you made the flutes on the curve.


I didn't cut or make any flutes.
These are beds that already have the flutes, turnings and fancy millwork as part of their design.
I just cut them up, add a piece or two of odds and ends and reassemble them as benches.....










I apologize if I already posted this one,,,,,


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

those are really great....good thinking, recycling never looked better


----------



## Warnock (Apr 4, 2011)

Very nice work. Tis a joy to see something go from "next to the trash pile" to "something to be proud of" in the hands of someone who knows what they are doing.

Well done.


----------



## MikeS (Dec 31, 2009)

That was a great idea! A second life for them and they look really nice.


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Salvaging old work for new life is a beautiful thing. Nice job.


----------



## mormile (Sep 26, 2011)

Dang! I just tossed out two old beds that would of been perfect.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Wow, those turned out very nice indeed. The first one looks like something you'd see in a church. That's meant as a compliment, by the way, as I've seen some very nice furnishings in churches. It has that "church" style, like an heirloom piece. 

I think I recognize the second one but it's very pleasant to see again. Very nice job. GREAT idea.



mormile said:


> Dang! I just tossed out two old beds that would of been perfect.


You threw away perfectly good wood? Off with your head! :bangin:


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

I like it. I have just the place to show it off in my entryway


----------



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

WOW, tcvleve, that looks like a deacons bench now. Great job :thumbsup:

Here's my humble attempt at one. One bed and a few old used pieces o' pine.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Jim West Pa said:


> WOW, tcvleve, that looks like a deacons bench now. Great job :thumbsup:
> 
> Here's my humble attempt at one. One bed and a few old used pieces o' pine.
> 
> View attachment 30161


Nice job....glad to see someone else doing this.....makes sense, huh????


----------



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

tcleve4911 said:


> Nice job....glad to see someone else doing this.....makes sense, huh????


It sure does. Not to meantion that it's jist downright fun to do. My wife Janet and i 'rescue' beds form the trash when we see 'em. We have a few in the grage attic that we still have to git to.They are fun projects she and i can do together and as you can see we don't try to hide the fact that they are/were beds.
I can't wait to git my hands on a metal one. I'm anxious to try a welded up bench :yes:


----------



## mormile (Sep 26, 2011)

*You inspired me!*

I stopped by the local Habitat for humanity store. They resell used and some new items they salvage from home being torn down.

They have a whole room full of older furniture. I found several beds that would be nice but I found an old console stereo. The cabinet on this was beautiful. except for the plastic front covering the speakers.

I'm trying to think of something this can be repurposed for if I gut the turntable stereo/speaker out of it.

Any ideas?


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Photo please.


----------

